# chevy max tire size



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

will i be able to fit a 285 75 16 tire on my stock chevy the 245s just arent big enough for me 

1999 K2500 classic body style

thanks


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

you can run 285s but if you bounce around a lot you will hit the iner fender,and if you turn all the way you will hit your wheel well 265s look a lot better than 245s


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

will the rubbing be worse if i decide to put a plow on the front end???


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I run 285's with my plow on. Turn the tbars up some and add some timbrens to the front. You should be good to go.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

my gmc has 285s with no issues.and the bars were not cranked all the way. ran it like this with the plow on it never rubbed a bit.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

my truck is a classic body style does it have less tire clearance than a newer body stlye. and i dont know if the torsion bars have been cranked already as i just bought this truck is there a way to tell if they have been cranked and how many cranks and which direction do you crank them. i have heard that this causes front end parts to not last what do you guys think 
thanks a ton


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

anybody???


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I have 265's without issue. I have heard that 285s should work but might be a little wide for the rims.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not sure on the old body style.I have seen 285s on them but not with a plow.I imagine that if you crank the tbars and add timbrens with the plow on, you should be good.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks i just cranked the t bars today it makes such a difference in the stance of the truck i think i got about 1" lift with 4 turns... anyways i think i am going to order 285s on different rims and then keep the 245s on the rims i have now and run those in the winter. 
thanks guys


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I asked about this on lawnsite, and was told that they will rub. I think you should go witht he 265's....i just put new cooper discoverer M+S 265/75/16s on my truck and they look *****in'....ide highly recomend that for your truck too, being that its very similar to mine!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks for the info guys but does anybody have a CBS chevy with 285's i really want the biggest tire i can get because all my friends are running around with 35" and i am sick of getting ***** for my small tires. also will my rims work with a 285/75/16 tire there are the newer rims like the ones that come on the newer chevy HD s


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

you can do one of 2 things....

1 Grow up and quit worrying about what your friends think about you....

2. spend the cheese throw on a 4-10 lift and put any tire rim combo you want.

Done


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

1 i dont think i will be growing up anytime soon 
2 i wish i had the money for a 4 inch lift but i wont for at least a year but thanks anyways


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

ABES;393335 said:


> 1 i dont think i will be growing up anytime soon
> 2 i wish i had the money for a 4 inch lift but i wont for at least a year but thanks anyways


Have you givin any thought on a 3 inch body lift? Its common in my area for the 88-98 body styles that have body lifts, they dont look bad even though I am not a fan of them my self.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

CAT 245ME;393445 said:


> Have you givin any thought on a 3 inch body lift? Its common in my area for the 88-98 body styles that have body lifts, they dont look bad even though I am not a fan of them my self.


I agree, i was thinking about doing that on my truck but decided against it since i plan on getting a new(er) truck for myself within the next year and my current truck will be a crew truck........just make sure you do the increased tire size right away or it'll look goofy with the lil tire with the lift on there.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

its looks like im gonna be doing a 3" body lift now my question is will this tire/rim combo work with 3" of lift

thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4-NE...015QQitemZ250144077799QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

now im thinking about doing the 285s on my stock rims (newer style Hd rims) do you think these will look good with 3" of lift. also are these tires to wide for the stock rims thanks


----------



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

i had 265 on my truck just put 285 on and turned t-bars up and everything is good


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;394790 said:


> now im thinking about doing the 285s on my stock rims (newer style Hd rims) do you think these will look good with 3" of lift. also are these tires to wide for the stock rims thanks


You can run 285's on the stock HD wheels (the HD wheels are 6 1/2 in. wide).Guys do it all the time..and they look great on the OBS trucks like yours. I wouldn't recommend the tire/wheel package you showed in the ebay link on your truck anyway. 305's on 10 inch wide wheels would give you clearance trouble on the front...even with a 3" body lift.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

what about 305/70/16 on some 16x8 rims??? reason i ask is becasue i found some nice used ones on craigslist for a great price.
thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;394860 said:


> what about 305/70/16 on some 16x8 rims??? reason i ask is becasue i found some nice used ones on craigslist for a great price.
> thanks


 They *should* fit with your torsion bars turned up some and the 3' body lift you have planned.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

a 305/70/16 is a 33/12.50/16 right??? my friend has a 94 fullsize blazer with a 3" body lift and he has 33/12.50/15 and they fit fine without any rubbing so i think i am going to go with the 305/70/16 on some 16X8 rims.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;394953 said:


> a 305/70/16 is a 33/12.50/16 right??? my friend has a 94 fullsize blazer with a 3" body lift and he has 33/12.50/15 and they fit fine without any rubbing so i think i am going to go with the 305/70/16 on some 16X8 rims.


If you actually measure a 305/70/16, they're not quite a 33/12.50/16 but reasonably close. If you stay with an 8 in wheel you should be fine. A 10 in wheel will give you clearance issues.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

what about backspacing should i worry about this when i look into new rims???


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Try to stay with the same back spacing as your stock wheels ( stock are 4 1/2" or 4 3/4" if I remember correctly).Or go a 1/2" less than stock. If you go any farther, the wheels will stick out too far and they wont look good.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

well i just ordered the lift gap guards and some tires (285/75/16 maxxis bighorns of ebay for about $600) i cant wait to get all this stuff installed.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;395042 said:


> well i just ordered the lift gap guards and some tires (285/75/16 maxxis bighorns of ebay for about $600) i cant wait to get all this stuff installed.


Conrats ABES! Be sure to post some pics when you get it all installed.:bluebounc


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

i will do my best if i can ever figure out how to post pics lol


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

When your ready, you can email them to me and I'll post them for you.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

damn. i wish the biggest thing i had to worry about was putting bigger tires on my truck to look cool for my friends. i look at my tires. see they have air. see they have good tread. and then i drive to work. HAHA


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

im running a 3in body lift and 305/70/16's on my half ton,


----------



## dbowden18 (Aug 4, 2007)

i agree with b+b, anything other than factory wheels on your truck seems to drive like ****. i had both 285's and 265's on my hd with the plow on and i prefer the 265's. i run goodyear workhorse's and the don't make them 285's. also i don't konw of a 285 thats 10 ply.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

ya i have since done a 3" body lift with the stock newer style hd wheels with 285/75/16 maxxis bighorns 8 ply and i love the combination


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Abes
Post a picture, so we can see!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

in time... its not 100% done yet, i need to finish putting in the gap guards. then i need to figure out how to upload pictures


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;396714 said:


> then i need to figure out how to upload pictures


If you can't get it figured out, shoot me a pm and I'll help you out with the pics.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

285's work great on stock rims. I ran them like that for a couple years, but 285's are crap in the winter. Trust me put your 245's on for the winter. My truck looked great with 285's with a 4" lift, but looks alot better now with 315's. I think with a 3" body lift and some minor surgery on the inner fender you could go with the 315's. Just giving you some idea's. Left picture 285's. Right picture 315's
'


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Get the 285's, with a little trimming you'll get them in. I ran 285 with 2 of my half tons with no lift and no cranks of the bars.

I have 315's now with no lift! But it a newer style truck and I did have to take out the saw and crank a bit!  but the 315's are way bigger than a 285's.

Buy the way my 285 BFG's plow better than the the stock 245 Bridgstones. I think Tread pattern and ballast is key!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Your truck looks great Yaz. Our snow jobs are about 30 to 35 miles away and we have to drive on the highway to get to them, I find when the roads are snow covered the 285's like to hydroplain, that is why we go back to 245's in the winter, Generally a skinnier tire will get better traction in the winter. You are right about a properly ballasted truck though. Not trying to ague, just discussing. BTW I had 285's on my 98 2500 on stock rims, with the tb's cranked and minor trimming. I just thought with the 3" body lift he would be able to run 315's with the properly backspaced rim.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

damn i wish my truck looked as nice as the ones posted above lol 

nice looking trucks guys. and ya once these 285s wear out in a couple years i am going to try to fit some 315s but for now i love the looks of the 285s. hopefully i can get some pictures up this weekend


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ABES;397966 said:


> damn i wish my truck looked as nice as the ones posted above lol
> 
> nice looking trucks guys. and ya once these 285s wear out in a couple years i am going to try to fit some 315s but for now i love the looks of the 285s. hopefully i can get some pictures up this weekend


To be quite honest I almost like the look of 285's on my truck more, but you wouldn't believe how well the Toyo At's ride. They are so smooth I can'[t believe it, My BFG 285's are only 50 % worn but they rode like crap compared to the Toyo 315's.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's the pics that ABES sent me to post for him. The OBS truck's really look good with the Alloy HD wheels.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks again for posting those for me B&B. the truck is actually quite filthy in those pics i just havent had the time for cleaning it all that much this summer but tommrow its getting a wash and a wax.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is my truck, 3in body lift, with 305/70/16's cooper STT's










.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

nice looking truck lodogg:bluebounc


----------



## Martinson9 (Dec 6, 2006)

I put 285 Bridgestone Dueler Revo's on my 07 3500HD SRW. They look awesome They rub just a bit on sharp turns. I cut away the plastic in the fender, but they still rub slightly on the metal of the fender. Has anyone trimmed this back? If so, how did you do it?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Martinson9;413127 said:


> I put 285 Bridgestone Dueler Revo's on my 07 3500HD SRW. They look awesome They rub just a bit on sharp turns. I cut away the plastic in the fender, but they still rub slightly on the metal of the fender. Has anyone trimmed this back? If so, how did you do it?


Tape it and use a cutting disc in a die grinder. Take your time, it sucks doing it but it need to be done. Prime it and then use crome paint on the edges and only you will know it was ever done. I have the GMC and I only had to trim the front valance. Good luck.


----------



## L + K Const. (Dec 29, 2007)

*chevy tire size*

I have 96 that has 305-70-16 and they don't rub at all. They look awesome. I also have a 97 with the same size. It only rubs when I turn left and it only rubs on the torsion bar and won't hurt a thing. Neither one has ever hit the fenders.


----------

